# FINALLY!!! i can play the waiting game!!!



## jerrythunder (7 Feb 2006)

low and behold finally i have passed all of the canadian enrollment testing, now all i have to do is play the waiting game. is anyone out there still waiting for a call from their unit?


----------



## xander (7 Feb 2006)

hey jerrythunder, i passed my final test today which was PT. I also must play the waiting game. The CFRC told me i should be hearing from my unit in about two weeks. I'm so glad the testing is over, I stressed myself out during the recruitment trial for no big reason.


----------



## Sixshooter (8 Feb 2006)

haha yeah im on the waiting game trial also now as of last thursday. 

and thinking about it, i stressed myself out over the tests also for apparently nothing, as i passed them all with a breeze.  :-\


----------



## Stauds (10 Feb 2006)

Been waiting over 3 weeks now... Good Job finishing the application, hopefully you get called soon


----------



## jerrythunder (10 Feb 2006)

HA! a couple of weeks eh? lol i failed the CFAT by one question because i wasnt prepared enough. i deserved to fail. so then from novermber untill this past tuesday ive been waiting! lol now i can wait a little more to get called, then another wait untill summer BMQ!!!


----------



## Stauds (11 Feb 2006)

haha ya I spose 3 weeks doesn't sound bad, but that was when I was merit listed. I first handed my application in over a year ago.

What trade are you going for?


----------



## Kyper (11 Feb 2006)

Hey guys... umm how long did you wait to know if you passed your medical before you got to do your PT?... that's sorta the boat I'm in and I'm anxious to know. lol


----------



## xander (11 Feb 2006)

Kyper said:
			
		

> Hey guys... umm how long did you wait to know if you passed your medical before you got to do your PT?... that's sorta the boat I'm in and I'm anxious to know. lol



For my medical for the primary reserve, the medical officer let me know right away if I was good to go. I didn't have any complications with the medical part of the process.


----------



## jerrythunder (11 Feb 2006)

Stauds said:
			
		

> What trade are you going for?



Im going for Primary Reserve Infantry and yourself?


----------



## Stauds (11 Feb 2006)

Reg force infantry


----------



## Tyrone_88 (17 Feb 2006)

I want to join the Regular Force Infantry but I'm in high school until june. when i graduate and hand in my application how long of a wait am i lookin at befor I'm employed? ( If i pass all the testing )


----------



## Chauhan (17 Feb 2006)

Kyper said:
			
		

> Hey guys... umm how long did you wait to know if you passed your medical before you got to do your PT?... that's sorta the boat I'm in and I'm anxious to know. lol




It all depends on each persons situation..My CFAT, Interview, PT was the same day a week after my Application was in, and Medical almost a month after. I know guys who have done all of these things in one day


----------



## patt (17 Feb 2006)

Raj said:
			
		

> It all depends on each persons situation..My CFAT, Interview, PT was the same day a week after my Application was in, and Medical almost a month after. I know guys who have done all of these things in one day



i just got the call for my tests last thursday they told me everything is going to be done in one day, CFAT being the first and so on from there.


----------



## vanislerev (20 Feb 2006)

ive been merit listed since mid december... i also picked veh tech, so no real time selection for me either... hoping to be on tomorrows selection board


----------



## Sixshooter (20 Feb 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> I want to join the Regular Force Infantry but I'm in high school until june. when i graduate and hand in my application how long of a wait am i lookin at befor I'm employed? ( If i pass all the testing )



im sure nobody will give you a straight answer because every waiting period is different.


----------



## double0three (20 Feb 2006)

Probably a dumb question, but what does 'merit listed' mean?


----------



## civvy3840 (20 Feb 2006)

Merit listed is when you have succesfully completed all of your testing, all you have to do is wait until your recruiter phones to tell you when your BMQ is.


----------



## double0three (20 Feb 2006)

Ah ok, I had a good idea thats what it meant, but I couldn't find anything specific.  I'm close to being 'merit listed' but still have yet to do ASC.  I hear the field of Pilot is pretty competitive so I'm not sure how likely I am to land a spot, but if I do well in ASC I'll be fairly happy with myself at least.


----------



## vanislerev (20 Feb 2006)

well i got my call today, to be sworn in Mar.24,  BMQ start April.3, Pte. Paygrade 3 upon completion of BMQ


----------



## yoon (21 Feb 2006)

i went in for my medical... they told me to come back in march 6th/06 because of a current ankle injury  
but i did my interview... and the interviewer told me i was suitable for the test but couldnt promise anything.
now im just waiting till march so i can get my medical and pt over with.i hear its a breeze.


----------



## jerrythunder (23 Feb 2006)

yeah the PT is pretty simple, just make shure u can do adequate pushups and sittups and walk those 2 stairs and u will be fine! as for the medical! well if you have a cold make shure that u tell them so they dont think ur lungs are filled with fluid always lol oh! and about the hardest part for u in the medical is urinating in that tiny little cup with out spilling it everywhere! :boring:


----------



## vanislerev (23 Feb 2006)

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> oh! and about the hardest part for u in the medical is urinating in that tiny little cup with out spilling it everywhere! :boring:



hahah no doubt, i hated that, once you get er going its about as easy to stop as a train :blotto:


----------



## Bradbury (23 Feb 2006)

I have been waiting since last April. 

 I passed all tests, I have seen two different recruiters, a change in command, done my PT test 2 times (As it only stands for 7 months.. Nice to know in advance eh? [Sarcasm]) and done two different Interviews.   

I have a friend in Ontario who applied in November and was sworn in during December.. Sure made me proud!!  

I always joke about this being just another recruitment test.  ;D

Hey by the way, this being my first post and all....  Most forums do not have a spell check, very nice addition!


----------



## IamCanadian (24 Feb 2006)

Question about that step test, how does that work? I know that you go up and down and up and down but I also heard you have to do it to a beat. If so do they change speeds? If there isn't any music, should I go as fast as I can? I will be able to pass it, I was just curios about these things.  ;D


----------



## double0three (24 Feb 2006)

I heard there is music, it's probably just to help you keep a certain rythym.  And it's probably not an overly fast pace or anything.  Just do what they tell you, all they want is to measure your heart rate after a few minutes of cardio work.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 Feb 2006)

Picture the theme song to some children's TV show playing with a guy saying "Up...two...three...down...two...three" to set the pace. You start a decent pace and it will increase. 

Great. Now it is stuck in my head.


----------



## IamCanadian (24 Feb 2006)

lol ok thanks guys


----------



## Bradbury (24 Feb 2006)

I dont know about a childrens television show...   If you ever remember one of those childrens keyboards about 60cm long and 10 wide, they had a "DEMO" button or something of the sorts, which would autoplay a little tune.  I recall it sounding more like that.   If you have a heart rate monitor avail. for training use it, and work on lowering your heart rate quickly during exersize, this comes in quite usefull as you are stopped when your heartrate reaches a number around 178 (Based on height, weight and age I belive).  hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## IamCanadian (24 Feb 2006)

It helps alot, thank you.  ;D


----------



## jerrythunder (24 Feb 2006)

yeah the step test song is pretty corny. its this auto toned man going on and on with out seemingly taking a single breath and this weired almost oriental medetaranian music playing in the background!


----------



## double0three (25 Feb 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## yoon (26 Feb 2006)

hahaha miracously when i peed in that cup.. it stopped oh so beautifully right at the top. 
thats when i knew i was having a good day... so for the step test... is it stairs? or what is it?


----------



## civvy3840 (26 Feb 2006)

yoon said:
			
		

> hahaha miracously when i peed in that cup.. it stopped oh so beautifully right at the top.
> thats when i knew i was having a good day... so for the step test... is it stairs? or what is it?



There's a video of it on the recruiting site:http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx
Click on the Cardio link.


----------



## Chrisco (27 Feb 2006)

My waiting game started feb 9th. i signed up for infantry res.

---------------------



			
				yoon said:
			
		

> hahaha miracously when i peed in that cup.. it stopped oh so beautifully right at the top.
> thats when i knew i was having a good day... so for the step test... is it stairs? or what is it?



well...that's good to know.  ??? (i only filled mine half way)


----------



## double0three (27 Feb 2006)

Just so everyone knows, filling the cup to halfway is more than enough, they only need enough to dip a little test strip into. So no worries if you couldn't fill it to the brim ;p


----------



## Sixshooter (28 Feb 2006)

you guys pissed in a cup? dude made me hold the stick and piss and just make me nic the end of it and put it on a paper towel.

didnt even touch my hand. damn im skilled


----------



## double0three (28 Feb 2006)

Thats weird sixshooter........ never heard of them doing that before, although it should still work the same (mostly)


----------



## Sixshooter (28 Feb 2006)

yeah, oh well, i just wanted them to get my medical and they did so thats all i cared about at the time. ha


----------



## copecowboy (4 Mar 2006)

Signed up in February did everything so far other than my physical which I do on monday, so I may be in by the end if april as I was told, mind you I was in the REG forces before.


----------



## jerrythunder (5 Mar 2006)

well i called the recruiter at the armory last thursday nite  and asked her if they have my file yet, she told me that she would call her counterpart in Ottawa CFRC and see if its waiting to be sent over. in that case the recruiter would call me back and tell me when i can get sworn in! so im just waiting for tuesday nite when it opens again!


----------



## yoon (5 Mar 2006)

so im still confused about this PT.
some of the people i talked to who are in RMC right now
said they only had to do the step test and not the 2.4km run
some had to do both
some did only the run...
is this like a draw out of a hat or... wuts the deal on that?


----------



## xander (5 Mar 2006)

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> well i called the recruiter at the armory last thursday nite  and asked her if they have my file yet, she told me that she would call her counterpart in Ottawa CFRC and see if its waiting to be sent over. in that case the recruiter would call me back and tell me when i can get sworn in! so im just waiting for tuesday nite when it opens again!



I think I'll call the recruiting NCO for the unit I applied to this wednesday to see what's happening. its been about a month since I finished the trial, sort of anxious to get sworn in.


----------



## NikDD (5 Mar 2006)

..... hi there! .... i did my medical and the same day they gave me the go ahead for pt.... and this week the interview.... they were a bit confused as i got the go ahead for the pt before my interview.... a lot of waitting .... and yes you have to be patient.... i have had trouble with that myself...lol.... good luck! Cheers! Nik


----------



## Bradbury (6 Mar 2006)

I got the call!!! I swear in tommorow and need to be there for 10    ;D  Im pretty sure this is one of the best feelings ever!


----------



## double0three (6 Mar 2006)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## jerrythunder (7 Mar 2006)

xander said:
			
		

> I think I'll call the recruiting NCO for the unit I applied to this wednesday to see what's happening. its been about a month since I finished the trial, sort of anxious to get sworn in.



i would suggest calling on a nite that the unit is training on for example my local unit is training every tuesday and thursday nite so thats when i usually call. just a little tip . oh god i hope i get the call tonite!


----------



## Chrisco (8 Mar 2006)

Bradbury said:
			
		

> I got the call!!! I swear in tommorow and need to be there for 10    ;D  Im pretty sure this is one of the best feelings ever!



grats. when were you merit listed?


----------



## jerrythunder (14 Mar 2006)

i just got the call finally finally finally after all that waiting! i wanna scream!!!! next tuesday im getting sworn in thank god!!! cant wait to put the green on~!


----------



## yoon (2 Apr 2006)

im on the merit list... aghhh i missed the first selection because of an injury..
now i have to wait until middle of april for me to find out if i got accepted or not
this majorly suckssss


----------



## civvy3840 (7 Apr 2006)

Well my parents have agreed to sign my application. So next thursdayweare driving to the recruiting centre to pickup the forms!


----------



## jerrythunder (8 Apr 2006)

hey congrats civvy!


----------



## civvy3840 (8 Apr 2006)

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> hey congrats civvy!



I'm excited...maybe I'll get on July BMQ after all. (if all the testing goes smoothly)


----------



## xander (8 Apr 2006)

i get sworn in monday night! im so excited, i was worried about not making summer BMQ. small problem though, they need my blood type and i dont know if the lab will be able to give me the results the same day of the test.


----------



## DJ (8 Apr 2006)

If you give blood you find-out your type right away.  An added plus, you help save a life.


----------



## Collin.t (10 Apr 2006)

Well I've been done with all the steps for a little over two weeks now, however since I was reg force before then went in the reserve and got into trouble with my reserve unit the recruiter was sort of reluctant with my transfer back in the reg force, he finally approved it, but I hope that I won't have any problems with the board of selection.

But my trade is closed right now and no news on how soon it might open again, NES op is what I am applying for.


----------



## Rohann (10 Apr 2006)

Been waiting for 9 weeks now. Hopefully I'll get in for summer BMQ and infantry.

-Rohann


----------



## scruffy (11 Apr 2006)

I finally passed all my tests yesterday. I applied for Reg Force as a SIGops, I know that this question has been asked a million times but mine maybe a little different. Right now SIGops is in demand and an incentive is available, does anyone know how the incentives work in the CF?


----------



## Collin.t (11 Apr 2006)

> Army - NCMs
> The CF has introduced a series of recruitment allowances for eligible NCM applicants entering the Regular Force.
> 
> Designed to attract skilled personnel to understrength occupations, the allowances are divided into three categories: post-secondary diploma or certificate NCMs ($10,000 signing bonus), civilian trade-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus) and MOC-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus).



From the dnd.ca website in the recruiting section: 
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/army/bonuses_e.aspx?qsid=1147&bhcp=1

For futher info you should refer to your local recruiting office


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2006)

scruffy said:
			
		

> I finally passed all my tests yesterday. I applied for Reg Force as a SIGops, I know that this question has been asked a million times but mine maybe a little different. Right now SIGops is in demand and an incentive is available, does anyone know how the incentives work in the CF?



For the thousandth time, the only incentive available for Sig Ops is for ex Reg F or Res F QL5A qualified applicants.  If you have the applicable college education or military experience you may be entitled to either a signing bonus or training bypass or entry at a higher pay level or rank or a combination of all for some occupations.  Contact your CFRC/D for the latest understrength trades and their associated incentives/bonuses.


----------



## scruffy (11 Apr 2006)

Thanks kincanucks, i'll contact them and ask. Do you know if the next BMQ starts in May or June?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2006)

BMQs are starting all the time check the other threads.


----------



## lugarou (19 Apr 2006)

I have been told that I should expect to fly out on the 29th (April) but have yet to be sworn in, gotten kit, etc.. 

Apparently the process requires a stamp of approval from somebody in Ottawa, but who knows if that's going to happen specifically or in general.

Oh yeah, I've been waiting since December, when I passed all my testing.


----------



## jerrythunder (19 Apr 2006)

fly out to where and are u joining regs?


----------



## Springroll (19 Apr 2006)

Just finished my testing tonight(passed!)...now I am playing the waiting game, also.


----------



## lugarou (20 Apr 2006)

2 JerryThunder:

   I should be heading to Shiloh; and I'm going Comm Res.


----------



## CanSurf (21 Apr 2006)

Just finished up all my testing yesterday!  8) ... now I just have to wait too. 

I'll probably be racing to the phone everytime it rings until I get the call.

Cansurf


----------



## jerrythunder (22 Apr 2006)

CanSurf, yeah i can remember since about from Febuary 7th to about March 14th i was rushing to get the fone hoping that it was the Recruiter!! when she finally called i was away refereeing hockey! fortunatley tho my mother took down the date and everyting and said that i would call back to confirm it up!  im actually playing another waiting game now(seems that there are allot of those involved in this!) im waiting for summer BMQ in Meaford. latley my unit's PAT Platoon(pre-BMQ privates) are doing lots of table moving and last thursday we loaded the truck for an advanced party headed for Petawawa. we were told that on may.4th we will be going back and doing a little drill training so we arent fresh out of the oven on our BMQ


----------



## govenor_mac (22 Apr 2006)

Don't be in too much of a rush .I hope you don't land in PAT platoon waiting and waiting and waiting like my son is doing now.He is ready to start climbing the walls.He got in there four days after arriving in Bordon. Doesnt know how long he will be there.


----------



## lugarou (23 Apr 2006)

Update!

Sworn in Friday, April 21st. Will get kitted on Wednesday, April 25th. Attend a year-end social on Saturday, April 28th. Fly out Sunday, April 29th. 

Shiloh Manitoba here I come!!


----------



## Zertz (23 Apr 2006)

Have fun in the middle of nowhere . My application is moving along myself, I've got interviews and tests on May 8th, hoping for Reserve Field Gunner with 26th here in Brandon, Manitoba. Second choice is RMS Clerk if my eyesight holds me back (I can only see the E without glasses at 20 paces from a Snellen). Don't let the flatness get to you, haha.


----------



## lugarou (24 Apr 2006)

Don't worry, the flatness will be a new experience for me. Anyways, I shouldn't be in Manitoba that long. I'll be on to Gagetown soon enough and I understand it has its own charms.


----------



## hbenham (27 Apr 2006)

Im waiting too, hoping to get in asap.


----------

